# Snowpack Damage Observation Thread



## Greg (Dec 23, 2007)

We had about a one foot deep snowpack earlier today. We're now flirting with 50 degrees and the snowpack has been reduced by at least 1/3. :???: I hope we hold onto something. I'm sure the ski areas and places further north are faring just fine, but I still like to have snow at home.


----------



## Greg (Dec 23, 2007)

Oh, and the southwest side of the house is getting pounded by rain. Also sounds like those winds they promised are starting to kick up...


----------



## loafer89 (Dec 23, 2007)

No rain here and we still have about 5-6" of snow on the ground and it's 46F.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 23, 2007)

We've been pounded by rain  heavy at times since 8 am this morning we had snow banks in the drive way about 4.5 ' high  and snow in the back  yard that was up over top of my knees and i'm 6'2" . 

Now at 7:45 Pm it s still pouring , winds are picking up BUT nowhere where predicted . Our snowbanks are now  around 2.5  ft and snow depth in the yard about a foot -!!

Sure hope it turns around tonite --its supposed to start snowing around midnite 1-2 inches then anoter 2-4 tomorrow


----------



## MichaelJ (Dec 23, 2007)

I desperately don't want to lose the snowpack, either for skiing or for the sheer joy of a white Christmas; however, I'd really be happy if the ice dams melted off the house...


----------



## loafer89 (Dec 23, 2007)

It's finally raining, but not very hard and looking at the radar it looks like it may be over in 1-2 hours.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 23, 2007)

We only had about an hour or so of rain.  Snow is holding fine...and it should be getting colder soon and changing over to snow.  Tomorrow may be a firm groomer day....


----------



## Greg (Dec 23, 2007)

Up to 55*F and then wind is screaming out of the southwest. Luckily, based on the radar, it looks like we only have a few more hours of this bullshit. :roll:


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 23, 2007)

Just started raining about an hour ago here after a pretty damp day. Still debating skiing prospects for tomorrow...


----------



## loafer89 (Dec 23, 2007)

I just peaked out my front door and the snow is still covering our front yard. There is very little rain and the strong SW wind is keeping my front porch dry:-o

It's now up to 50F, probably the warmest temperature here in more than a month.

The cold front is already in Western New Jersey/Albany, New York.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 23, 2007)

Hoping things change soon...we had a batch of mixed precip about 30 minutes ago...and it is still way too warm out there.  Slush outside.  Snow is absorbing the water well.  We have not received any snow from this yet.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 23, 2007)

60 on LI...some rain crazy winds but most of the snow is gone.


----------



## snoseek (Dec 23, 2007)

OMFG this thread sucks!!!! You guys need not torture youselves.

Screw it-just go out and ski.


----------



## loafer89 (Dec 23, 2007)

The rain just ended and the temperature is starting to drop and is now down to 49.4F.

The snowpack took a hit and I can see some grass in my yard.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 24, 2007)

Beautiful sunrise this AM reveals that snow-wise, the storm was a bust...leaving a dusting at best.  Snowpack is not hard at all, and one can break into it.  No winds and temps in the 20's I'd say.  Snow has settled about 3-4 inches I'd say.  Groomer morning...will probably have VC.


----------



## Greg (Dec 24, 2007)

The snowpack took a hit, but we held on to about 90% coverage. About 5-6" of wet snow.


----------



## JD (Dec 24, 2007)

Stake is still at 49.  The snow in my yard is half as deep as yesterday.


----------



## loafer89 (Dec 24, 2007)

We still have fairly continuous snowcover here, but grass is showing where water was standing until this morning. There is alot of ice and frozen snow outside.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 24, 2007)

We lost about half, but there's still 10-12" left on the ground. Just making room for the next storm . . .:grin:


----------



## billski (Dec 24, 2007)

agree with snoseek, this thread borders on obscenity.  I have my blocker on...


----------



## twinplanx (Dec 24, 2007)

snoseek said:


> OMFG this thread sucks!!!! You guys need not torture youselves.
> 
> Screw it-just go out and ski.



Ya like ski boiler plate on first run of season?   No thanks.


:beer: heres to a long LIFT-SERVICED season


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 24, 2007)

The Monday Report:  better wait folks.  The front did not cross the NEK until early this morning, and that gave groomers very little time.  Anything ungroomed is deadly.  Anything groomed is just a thin layer of holiday deathcookies.  Bumps are not skiable.  I think that a couple nights of good grooming will set things up nicely for Wednesday through the weekend.  Am crossing fingers for snow...and maybe a weekend snowstorm?


----------



## twinplanx (Dec 24, 2007)

billski said:


> agree with snoseek, this thread borders on obscenity.  I have my blocker on...



uh...ya think maybe us flatlanders may want to how this latest weather system affected the slopes?

Close to 60 down here yesterday with rain made for some extra pleasant last minute Christmas shopping


----------



## billski (Dec 24, 2007)

twinplanx said:


> uh...ya think maybe us flatlanders may want to how this latest weather system affected the slopes?
> 
> Close to 60 down here yesterday with rain made for some extra pleasant last minute Christmas shopping



Sorry, I'm not one of those folks who stares at a car wreck as I drive by either.  No stomach.  It's a dirty job and I give you all the credit.

 I'll let y'all tell me when it's safe to go back into the water...:lol:


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 24, 2007)

thetrailboss said:


> The Monday Report:  better wait folks.  The front did not cross the NEK until early this morning, and that gave groomers very little time.  Anything ungroomed is deadly.  Anything groomed is just a thin layer of holiday deathcookies.  Bumps are not skiable.  I think that a couple nights of good grooming will set things up nicely for Wednesday through the weekend.  Am crossing fingers for snow...and maybe a weekend snowstorm?


This was as I feared. I bailed on Cannon this morning due to concerns that natural snow would not fare well. Sounds like I might have made the sound decision by staying put.


----------



## Zand (Dec 24, 2007)

Only an inch or two left here and many bare spots. We took a huge hit last night as the snowcover was 6-8" deep yesterday.


----------



## loafer89 (Dec 24, 2007)

I just took a trip into the office in Bloomfield to check on the mail and such and there is about 3-5" of snowcover between here and the office. Some spots in the sun and particularly parts of my backyard are down to grass where the water from the rain washed away the snow.

Technically we still have a white Christmas.

The good thing with all of this rain is that I can put out some more last minute decorations with the reduced snowpack being less of a hinderance.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 24, 2007)

Still have over a ft in the yard , banks are about 3 ft high now. we lost some but our base was very good  . got 2 inches of lite pow over nite with more projected tonite -- so  my crew 'll be out there wednesday


----------



## JD (Dec 24, 2007)

Snowing now in Stowe pretty hard.  Been snowing on the Mtn for a few hours.


----------



## loafer89 (Dec 24, 2007)

It looks like we will have another storm this weekend with more or less the same track and type of precipiation, ie rain for New England. After that the models show a cold outbreak with a possible east coast storm track.

Hopefully this is our January thaw come early.


----------



## thinnmann (Dec 24, 2007)

*How about the Cats?*

Any Catskills locals up for a report????


----------



## MarkC (Dec 24, 2007)

thinnmann said:


> Any Catskills locals up for a report????



Pretty much all of the natural snow is gone.  Man made trails took a huge hit.  I would say on average a loss of about 18" of base.


----------



## KingM (Dec 24, 2007)

Pretty big hit here, but still a couple of feet in the yard. Thankfully, we had such fantastic snow that we should be back to where we were if we can get favorable weather going forward.

I love going to bed with the sound of the rain on the roof when it's May or early November. Sounds like the drumbeat of doom when I hear it two days before Christmas.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 25, 2007)

I skiied Wed-Sat last week. Great conditions. Killington on Wed was fantastic. Hunter was great too.

Haven't been since, but my report is that Hunter took a big hit. 

Really a shame, I was starting to dabble with some success in the woods there.


----------



## skibum9995 (Dec 25, 2007)

riverc0il said:


> This was as I feared. I bailed on Cannon this morning due to concerns that natural snow would not fare well. Sounds like I might have made the sound decision by staying put.


My cousin was at Cannon Monday and said it was nasty. Anything that did not have a bunch of manmade on it now has lots of bare spots. I'll be there tomorrow to survey the damage for myself.


----------



## ckofer (Dec 26, 2007)

*It's all a dream we dreamed 
one afternoon long ago*


----------



## KingM (Dec 26, 2007)

I went to Mad River today, which has all natural. The snow was still in good shape. Not skiing like a dream, like it was last week, but there was still full coverage. The woods were tough and they were forced to do more serious grooming than they usually like, but not bad at all, especially compared to the last couple of years at this time.


----------



## loafer89 (Dec 26, 2007)

The NWS just issued a freezing rain advisory for my county, cool I get to go ice skating with my car tomorrow:lol:


----------



## Marc (Dec 26, 2007)

I wonder how the Sherbie fared...


----------



## billski (Dec 26, 2007)

JD said:


> Snowing now in Stowe pretty hard. Been snowing on the Mtn for a few hours.


 
Nice.  I hope I can find some of it before time runs out...


----------



## loafer89 (Dec 26, 2007)

It just started sleeting here a few minutes ago.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 28, 2007)

JimG. said:


> I skiied Wed-Sat last week. Great conditions. Killington on Wed was fantastic. Hunter was great too.
> 
> Haven't been since, but my report is that Hunter took a big hit.
> 
> Really a shame, I was starting to dabble with some success in the woods there.



Got to Hunter Wed-Thurs...really not bad at all. Lot's of snow left. Manmade that is. Still some natural around too.

The skiing was great, even in the drizzle/snow yesterday.


----------

